# Daten von unformatierter Festplatte retten



## celph_titled (24. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

ich hab hier die Festplatte von einem Kumpel, die von einem Tag auf den anderen scheinbar ihr Dateisystem verloren hat. Bei ihm war es vorher die Systempartition mit Windows etc. und plötzlich hieß es beim Booten, es würde kein Betriebssystem gefunden (oder so ähnlich).
Jedenfalls haben wir die Platte jetzt bei mir eingebaut, da ist sie unter Windows aber auch nicht einlesbar, weil das Dateisystem ja RAW ist. Dann hab ich ein paar solche Wiederherstellungs-Programme drüberlaufen lassen, unter anderem Ontrack EasyRecovery, und es werden scheinbar auch alle Dateien gefunden und können auch perfekt wieder hergestellt werden. Das heißt es ist wohl nur das Dateisystem kaputt.
Ist es irgendwie möglich, das zu reparieren, ohne die Festplatte formatieren zu müssen?
Falls nein: es sind auf der Festplatte sehr wichtige Textdateien. EasyRecovery kann aber nur Dateien mit einer Signatur wiederherstellen, welche die Textdateien nicht haben. Kennt da einer eine Möglichkeit oder ein anderes Programm, womit ich auch Dateien ohne Signatur wiederfinden kann?

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## PC Heini (24. Juli 2008)

Hoffentlich haste noch nicht zuviel dran rumgebastelt. Da hats vermutlich den Bootsektor verhauen. Je nach Betriebsystem kann man das noch reparieren. Google mal nach dem Betriebssysem und dann nach Bootsektor wiederherstellen.


----------



## celph_titled (24. Juli 2008)

Ja, den Bootsektor habe ich gerade mit TestDisk wieder hergestellt, d.h. den BackupBootSector über den normalen kopiert. Das ändert an dem unformatierten Zustand aber nichts. In der Fehlermeldung steht jetzt allerdings nicht mehr, dass der Datenträger unformatiert ist, sondern dass er beschädigt und nicht lesbar ist. In der Anleitung von TestDisk steht, dass in dem Fall das Dateisystem beschädigt ist und das Programm nicht weiter helfen kann.
Gibt es irgendein Programm, das mir das Dateisystem wieder herstellen kann? Ich hab eigentlich keine Lust die Dateien alle wieder herzustellen, es wäre besser, wenn die Partition wieder laufen würde.


----------



## PC Heini (25. Juli 2008)

Programme die das können gibt es schon. Nur ist die Frage, obs dann auch so ist, wie Du es willst. Google mal nach Daten wiederherstellen. Da kannste auswählen und lesen. Viel Glück bei der Operation. ( Allerdings gibts auch Datenrettungsfirmen, die kosten aber ein heiden Geld )


----------

